# ID Mygalomorph sp (Veracruz/Mexico)?



## John Bokma (Apr 30, 2008)

I mistook this spider at first for a tarantula, but I know now that it's not. Can anyone ID this species? I guess an exact ID is not possible, but possible hints would be nice. I've seen this species (or very similar ones) in dry areas in Veracruz (close to the border with Puebla) and Puebla. They make a lot of webbing.


----------



## What (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like a Diplurid of some kind.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 1, 2008)

i agree with what

big ol' long spinners 

Senor Platnick says

Euagrus	anops	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS	oooh! wiki says this sp is blind! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blind_spiders
Euagrus	carlos	Mexico to Costa Rica	gs GiS Vgs vGiS 
Euagrus	cavernicola	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS	this one's species name means "lives in carverns/caves" or something to that effect
Euagrus	charcus	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS 
Euagrus	chisoseus Gertsch	USA Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS 
Euagrus	garnicus	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS 
Euagrus	gertschi	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS 
Euagrus	gus	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS 
Euagrus	josephus	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS 
Euagrus	leones	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Euagrus	luteus	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Euagrus	lynceus	Mexico Guatemala	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Euagrus	mexicanus	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Euagrus	pristinus	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Euagrus	rubrigularis	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Euagrus	troglodyta	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Euagrus	zacus	Mexico	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Ischnothele	caudata	Mexico to Brazil	gs GiS Vgs vGiS
Ischnothele	digitata	Mexico to El Salvador	gs GiS Vgs vGiS

(gs = google search, GiS= Google Image Search)
(the v's are with veracruz added in)


----------



## cacoseraph (May 1, 2008)

oh, and for completeness... here are the other myg species found in mexico according to platnick

atypidae	Sphodros	paisano	USA Mexico	gs GiS
barychelidae	Thalerommata	meridana	Mexico	gs GiS
ctenizidae	Bothriocyrtum	fabrile	Mexico	gs GiS
ctenizidae	Cyclocosmia	loricata	Mexico Guatemala	gs GiS *check this one out! Cyclocosmia are AWESOME!*
ctenizidae	Ummidia	oaxacana	Mexico	gs GiS
ctenizidae	Ummidia	pustulosa	Mexico	gs GiS
cyrtaucheniidae	Entychides	aurantiacus	Mexico	gs GiS
cyrtaucheniidae	Entychides	dugesi	Mexico	gs GiS
cyrtaucheniidae	Eucteniza	atoyacensis	Mexico	gs GiS
cyrtaucheniidae	Eucteniza	mexicana	Mexico	gs GiS
cyrtaucheniidae	Eucteniza	relata	Mexico	gs GiS

mecicobothriidae	Hexurella	encina	Mexico	gs GiS
nemisiidae	Mexentypesa	chiapas	Mexico	gs GiS


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 1, 2008)

*gorgeous spider*

looks great i wish they were available in the states.
great pic too
andy


----------



## josh_r (May 1, 2008)

how big is that thing??? really nice spider!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (May 1, 2008)

hi,
it is an Euagrus sp.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 1, 2008)

actually, those veracruz google searches aren't goign to be that useful

http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&newwindow=1&safe=off&q=Euagrus+veracruz

Euagrus+veracruz only has 5 hits

http://www.conabio.gob.mx/informacion/catalogo_autoridades/animales/Arachnida/Arachnida.xls
is quite interesting in general but does not help us out here. for some reason there are NO Euagrus in that spreadsheet!  i am going to see if they are mistakenly listed under an old synonym or something (edit: nope... it's weird, i don't find any Aphonopelma or Brachypelma in that spreadsheet either.. possibly it lacks mygs?  it has true spiders and scorps though :/ )

ooh, i hope you find Hadrurus aztecus!


----------

